# My daughter bought me a Kindle Fire HD!!



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

She called me 2 days ago with the very surprising news that she has bought this for me.  I really hate that she spent that much money on me, but I am SO looking forward to it.  I bought a regular Kindle (2nd generation I think) about 3 years ago and I have loved it and use it daily.  I figured I would buy a Fire when my regular Kindle fell apart, whenever that would be.  So now my daughter said she ordered it and will be delivering it personally to me this weekend.  Woohoo!!  Can't wait.  Hope it's not too complicated for me.

I have a question about Amazon Prime.  Of course I will try the 30 day free option but I was noticing that their free series of shows starts out with one free one, the first one, and the rest you have to pay for, unlike Netflix where the whole series is free with so many of them.  I was going to cancel my Netflix (I didn't want to pay for both Netfilx and prime) but it still seems like Netflix offers so much more free movies (with the subscription) than Prime does.  But I know Prime is the only way you can  watch movies on the Fire.  Thoughts?

Anyway, I will soon join all you Fire lovers with talk and questions!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Rhonda--

Congratulations on the new Fire!  I think you'll love it!

On Prime--I have both Prime and Netflix; some things I watch on Prime, some on Netflix.  However, the way Amazon shows the listings is confusing.  If you look at the whole seasons' listings, shown below the episode you've clicked on, the first episode is free for everyone quite often, prime or not.  Subsequent episodes, the price to buy is shown, but it should say "Watch Now" for Prime members.  If I click on the title of the episode, as a Prime member, I get a green "Watch now -- unlimited streaming -- $0.00."  You may not see this if you're not a member of Prime yet.

You may find that Netflix has more of what you want to watch; some members have.  I have Prime for the free shipping; the movies are the icing of the cake (and the free to borrow book each month is the cherry on top).

Hope this helps.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I think there is a NetFlix app that lets you watch NetFlix on the Fire HD, so maybe you don't want to cancel your quite yet.

Oops! Betsy beat me out while I was typing!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I didn't mention the Netflix app, that's a good point!  Thanks for adding that, Happy Guy!

Betsy


----------



## Craiga30 (Jan 10, 2013)

I got my wife a fire HD for xmas and she says its the best present I ever bought her (maybe its the quality of previous presents lol). She recently found the netflix app and its great although the selection is limited in the UK but I think that is Netflix licensing issues


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you all for the responses!!  I had no idea Kindle Fire HD had a Netflix app.  I also didn't know that when I join Prime some of the episodes, etc will show up as free!!  This is so exciting!  I may just keep the Netflix also.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

RhondaRN said:


> Thank you all for the responses!! I had no idea Kindle Fire HD had a Netflix app. I also didn't know that when I join Prime some of the episodes, etc will show up as free!! This is so exciting! I may just keep the Netflix also.


There are all kinds of video apps - Hulu+, Netflix and Prime are the ones I use the most. It's getting to where I seem to find more TV series streaming on Prime than on Netflix. And if we miss an episode of a show that's playing now, Hulu+ is a good place to find them - it's where I got caught up on Nashville - somehow we'd missed/lost some episodes on the DVR. I think there's also a PBS app for Android now in the Amazon store. I've watched a few documentaries there using the iPad app.


----------

